# Merry Christmas! No man around thus how I feel.



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Merry Christmas. You'll have next year. And the year after. And so on.


----------



## prufrok (Nov 28, 2008)

If it's any consolation, I can relate.


----------

